# 6d vs 5d mark III



## fusooy

I have a question to all the 6d users who have had used 5dm3 before. Besides the cost, weight, and the AF system, in what areas can 6d match up to the 5dm3. Am having a troubled time deciding between the two and there arent enough extensive reviews abt the 6d in the net at this moment.


----------



## fusooy

To add on, Canon claims the 6D's 11 point AF system is capable of improved accuracy at extremely low light levels. Can any 6D user vouch for this?


----------



## CP1

If you can afford the MkIII, I wouldn't even consider the 6D.

Edit: 6D has only 1 cross type AF point, which isn't a great big deal if your shooting a still subject...but try tracking a moving subject and you'll notice some issues arise. Besides, 6D is an "entry full frame" and MkIII is a much better system. 6D has decent low light capabilities for what it is, but I wouldn't say better than the MkIII. Either way, you will need good glass to get the best results with both as well.


----------



## Superdaantje

What lenses do you all ready have ? 
It is not only the camera body. Lenses are for me more impotent. I use the 5D3 and like it. For me the AF system, 100% view finder CF / SD card slot.


----------



## fusooy

Superdaantje said:
			
		

> What lenses do you all ready have ?
> It is not only the camera body. Lenses are for me more impotent. I use the 5D3 and like it. For me the AF system, 100% view finder CF / SD card slot.



I have 50mm f1.4, 135m f2, 35mm,f1.4, & 40mm f2.8. Is there any other lenses recommended? I am basically into portrait, landscape and event photography.


----------



## KmH

You don't have what many would consider a landscape focal length lens (wide angle, in the 12 - 24 mm range).

85 mm is considered the primary focal length for doing portraits, with 105 mm, 135 mm, and even 200 mm being desirable for portraiture. The longer telephoto focal lengths magnify both the subject and  background image elements making OOF backgrounds look even more OOF. No doubt, to maintain subject scale in the image frame the camera has to be further from the subject. Having the camera further from the subject when using a telephoto lens also makes the longer focal length DoF the same as a closer focus distance with a shorter focal length lens.

50 mm to 40 mm is equivalent to about half a step closer or further from a portrait subject, and an almost unless focal length difference for doing landscape.

For event photography, zoom lenses are quite handy.


----------



## CP1

yeah, you definitely want to get yourself some L lenses in the wide end of the range. Like the 16-35 or the 14mm F2.8 L


----------



## Derrel

The 6D is JUST hitting the streets, in limited numbers...Ken Rockwell is already gushing about his new 6D...he loves the ergonomics of it. He's already calling it the "world's best d-slr". Seriously. He has become a real hardcore equipment junkie the last few years, having bought himself basically almost every high-end camera that his the market...Leica, Nikon,Canon. There really are NOT many 'regular user reports' on the 6D available just yet--that will take at least another month, to three months. I watched the Digital Rev (a TPF sponsoring vendor, BTW) Nikon D600 vs Canon 6D side-by-sdie comparison video, roughly 13 minutes of my life I will never get back...the 6D seemed like it was a decent performer...as long as Canon is extorting $3,500 for the 5D-III, the 6D ought to be their #1 FF seller,with a bullet.

FF and FX sales are around 5% of d-slr sales for Canon and Nikon, most experts believe.


----------



## CP1

Derrel said:


> The 6D is JUST hitting the streets, in limited numbers...Ken Rockwell is already gushing about his new 6D...he loves the ergonomics of it. He's already calling it the "world's best d-slr". Seriously. He has become a real hardcore equipment junkie the last few years, having bought himself basically almost every high-end camera that his the market...Leica, Nikon,Canon. There really are NOT many 'regular user reports' on the 6D available just yet--that will take at least another month, to three months. I watched the Digital Rev (a TPF sponsoring vendor, BTW) Nikon D600 vs Canon 6D side-by-sdie comparison video, roughly 13 minutes of my life I will never get back...the 6D seemed like it was a decent performer...as long as Canon is extorting $3,500 for the 5D-III, the 6D ought to be their #1 FF seller,with a bullet.
> 
> FF and FX sales are around 5% of d-slr sales for Canon and Nikon, most experts believe.



Well, I certainly take what Rockwell says with a grain of salt because I don't always agree with what he says (especially about shooting raw). But anyways, there have been a few mixed reports on the 6D, I guess the only way to really find out is to rent one and try it out. I wouldn't buy it because if your spending that much money on a FF body, I would save up more for the MkIII or get a MkII. I do think the 6D has decent high ISO performance, but to call it the "world's best DSLR" with it's sluggish FPS and barely present AF system is a bit much.

6D new body only: $2099, 5DmkII new body only : $1799 (source is B&H photo for both cameras)[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]


----------



## TexasTea

I'd agree with CP1 on the idea that it's too much to call the 6D the best DSLR in the world, however it is a very nice FF option for those without the budget for a 5DIII, or a 1DX.  I would be very inclined to choose the 6D over the 5DII though...


----------



## dandaluzphotography

I'm going with the 6D.  Initially, I was debating between the 5d mii and this body originally, but after doing some more research, it's no contest.  The cleanliness of the images that I've seen from the 6d versus the mark ii is better.  Also, for $300 more, the 6d has a better autofocus system, plus the bells and whistles of newer DSLRs, not to mention the wifi (which I love) and the GPS.

As far as the 5dMiii, I believe you get more bang for your buck with the 6d.  Looking at image comparisons on Canon & Nikon Digital SLR Camera and Lens Reviews at The-Digital-Picture.com, the 6d quality is identical to the miii at lower ISOs.  After about 3200, i think the 6d outperforms miii.  I took into consideration that the miii has more pixels so you see more of the noise at the same ISOs as the 6d, but even still, I think the 6d beats it; slightly.  Of course the miii has a way better autofocus system than the 6d's but I shoot mostly stills so this is not a factor for me.  Also, based on reviews that i've read, the center focus on the 6d is slightly better than miii. Plus the miii doesn't come with the wifi or the gps.  I don't really care about gps, but as I mentioned before, I really like the wifi capability of the camera based on some videos I have seen demoing it.

At the end of the day all that really matters to me is how clean the image looks and at the very least, the 6d is just as good as the miii.

Danny


----------



## Superdaantje

fusooy said:


> Superdaantje said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What lenses do you all ready have ?
> It is not only the camera body. Lenses are for me more impotent. I use the 5D3 and like it. For me the AF system, 100% view finder CF / SD card slot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 50mm f1.4, 135m f2, 35mm,f1.4, & 40mm f2.8. Is there any other lenses recommended? I am basically into portrait, landscape and event photography.
Click to expand...

Depends on your budget. I'm very happy with the Canon 24-70 II and 70-200 II combination. As UWA I use the 16-35 II and macro the 100 IS


----------



## rexbobcat

Apparently, from the tests that  I've seen online, the ISO performance is just as good as if not better than the 5DIII. The Digital Picture even says it's slightly better, and I was quite amazed at the IQ of 25,000 ISO

Fancy autofocus and a steep price tag don't equate to a better sensor I guess lol.

Now that I know the sensor is at least on par I will probably buy it because I do like the ergonomics of my 60D, and If I need sports photos I always have y 1D to fall back on

The video end kind of sucks though. It line skips instead of down samples like the 5DIII. This causes some pretty bad moire.

But it's not any worse than my 60D, so I can live with it. At least until I decide to sell it if I don't like it and save up for the 5D Mark III


----------



## Derrel

The *specifications* that a camera has do not always accurately predict the actual, real-world *PERFORMANCE* of that camera. Sometimes the bare-bones "specs" on one or two metrics simply do not reflect how well the entire system comes together. A great example was the Nikon D2x...it had only an 11-area AF system, with 9 cross-type sensors...I think that camera's AF performance is every bit as good as, and in some scenarios actually better than, the performance of the 51-point AF system in the D3x.


----------



## fjrabon

CP1 said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 6D is JUST hitting the streets, in limited numbers...Ken Rockwell is already gushing about his new 6D...he loves the ergonomics of it. He's already calling it the "world's best d-slr". Seriously. He has become a real hardcore equipment junkie the last few years, having bought himself basically almost every high-end camera that his the market...Leica, Nikon,Canon. There really are NOT many 'regular user reports' on the 6D available just yet--that will take at least another month, to three months. I watched the Digital Rev (a TPF sponsoring vendor, BTW) Nikon D600 vs Canon 6D side-by-sdie comparison video, roughly 13 minutes of my life I will never get back...the 6D seemed like it was a decent performer...as long as Canon is extorting $3,500 for the 5D-III, the 6D ought to be their #1 FF seller,with a bullet.
> 
> FF and FX sales are around 5% of d-slr sales for Canon and Nikon, most experts believe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I certainly take what Rockwell says with a grain of salt because I don't always agree with what he says (especially about shooting raw). But anyways, there have been a few mixed reports on the 6D, I guess the only way to really find out is to rent one and try it out. I wouldn't buy it because if your spending that much money on a FF body, I would save up more for the MkIII or get a MkII. I do think the 6D has decent high ISO performance, but to call it the "world's best DSLR" with it's sluggish FPS and barely present AF system is a bit much.
> 
> 6D new body only: $2099, 5DmkII new body only : $1799 (source is B&H photo for both cameras)
Click to expand...


You do realize that the 5DII's autofocus system and FPS rate were even worse, right?  The 5DII has 9 focal points and 1 cross type sensor.  So, if the 6Ds AF system is 'barely there' what does that make the 5DII's?  I really can't envision a way that the 5DII is a better camera than the 6D.


----------



## fjrabon

Derrel said:


> The *specifications* that a camera has do not always accurately predict the actual, real-world *PERFORMANCE* of that camera. Sometimes the bare-bones "specs" on one or two metrics simply do not reflect how well the entire system comes together. A great example was the Nikon D2x...it had only an 11-area AF system, with 9 cross-type sensors...I think that camera's AF performance is every bit as good as, and in some scenarios actually better than, the performance of the 51-point AF system in the D3x.




Yeah, I'll take extremely accurate focal points over a metric crap load of them any day of the week.  I wouldn't even mind the 5DII's 9 point system if it wasn't for the fact that the 8 non cross type were crappy as all get out.


----------



## rexbobcat

I'm kind of excited for the low light focusing of the 6D. I'm hoping the specs aren't lying lol.

And does anybody know if the 6D autofocuses during video with the STM lenses?


----------



## Derrel

Just rec'd this link in e-mail recently:

2012 Camera of the Year: Canon EOS 5D Mark III | Popular Photography


----------



## bigal1000

fusooy said:


> I have a question to all the 6d users who have had used 5dm3 before. Besides the cost, weight, and the AF system, in what areas can 6d match up to the 5dm3. Am having a troubled time deciding between the two and there arent enough extensive reviews abt the 6d in the net at this moment.


Everything it's night and day different......I'm going to keep my 60D for now,I only wish the focusing system was better,I'm going to wait awhile to get a 5d3 or I might consider a jump to Nikon and a D800.


----------



## raaskohx10

Derrel said:


> Just rec'd this link in e-mail recently:
> 
> 2012 Camera of the Year: Canon EOS 5D Mark III | Popular Photography


Canon 5D Mark-III and Nikon D800 score 81 and 95 respectively at DxoMark as far as sensor performance is concerned. Don't know how Mark-III won the camera of 2012 award. The above link came as a surprise to me.


----------



## KrisPence

fusooy said:


> I have a question to all the 6d users who have had used 5dm3 before. Besides the cost, weight, and the AF system, in what areas can 6d match up to the 5dm3. Am having a troubled time deciding between the two and there arent enough extensive reviews abt the 6d in the net at this moment.




I have tried multiple 5D mark III's. I've been shooting a little over a year with a mark II and loved it to death until it got water damage from a couple drips. I tried the 6D and I just bought it last Friday. Let me say something. The best camera is the one you have. I have always been the person to buy the more expensive one of everything, just to say i have the higher level. Its just a love for having the best. But for once I actually though about it alot. Do I NEED the complex AF of the mark II? Do I NEED the dual card slots, burst rate and a bigger screen? Do I NEED 2 more megapixels? I ended up with the 6D and I can say this, it is a fantastic performer, it does everything that I need. I have a 7D as well for sports and fast moving subjects, and my mark II will be repaired soon. The focus in lowlight is amazing. It can focus in the most extreme darkness and its accurate!. I do portraiture and alot of still life photography, so the autofocus doesnt have to be out of this world. The IQ is unbelievable. I was shooting upward of ISO 16,000 the other night and i was really impressed with how well it did. My mark II was getting bad and unusable around ISO 5000. The build quality feels great, although the top is polycarbonate over magnesium alloy of the mark III, you cant really tell to the point where it feels cheap, because it doesnt at all. The Wifi.... something I didnt think I would use, but it is amazing and I find myself using it every time i shoot. posting previews from my phone to my pages and clients. Its not about which camera is better than the other, i used to fret over that so much. Its all about what you need and what you shoot. Still subjects/portraiture: 6D. Sports: 5DIII .

Hope I could help


Kris


----------



## memphisgreg

I would recommend the 6d to anyone on a budget.  The camera is on par in many ways with the 5d mark iii.  The main issue I have with the 6d is the "wheel" and "directional" buttons on the back.  Outside of a few minor differences, the images are amazing on both cameras.  Invest in good glass.  The only way I would recommend the 5d mark iii over the 6d is if you are a heavy video shooter.  There are some artifact issues in the footage on the 6d that doesn't occur in the 5d.  Also - you can't plug headphones into the 6d to hear the audio your shooting.  A major issue that almost makes the camera useless for those shooting video professionally.  

But, for stills, I love my 6d.  Blows my 1d mark iin and 5d mark ii out of the water!


----------



## drewrios

6D owner here! Extremely happy with my 6D. Gotta say the noise performance is off the charts. I never shoot with flashes and i always find myself in really low light situations so it was a fantastic fit for me. A lot of people are down on the 6D for it's primitive AF system but to be honest, i've always used the center point no matter what camera i use. I lock the focus on my subject and than just move the camera. It allows me to target the EXACT thing i want in focus, not leaving it up to the dozens of AF points to guess what i want.

Anyway, Enjoy the 6D brother!

Noise example:


----------



## LShooter

They are not even in the same playing field. The 5d Mk III out performs the 6 on numerous levels.


----------



## CanonJim

LShooter said:


> They are not even in the same playing field. The 5d Mk III out performs the 6 on numerous levels.


Well, that's not really a fair assessment.  They're aimed at two different markets. The III is aimed at rich amateurs. The 6 is aimed at entry-level APS-C upgraders. Yea, the III has a more complex and POSSIBLY more useful AF system, depending on what you shoot. But as some have noted, the extremely precise center point on the 6 will get you a razor sharp focus on pretty much anything except a nervous hummingbird, and you can focus in near darkness with it.  Yeah, the III has a higher FPS rate. Not of a whole lot of use for portrait or landscapers.  Yeah, it has two card slots. Meh.  Yeah, it costs $1500 more.  They both have the virtually the same sensor and DIGIC processor, so the IQ is a wash between them. The 6 has GPS and WiFi which MAY be of use to some, and if it IS, it's well worth the slight,very slight, weather-sealing nod to high-impact thermoplastic on top instead of a full metal body.

The III does NOT have a lot of PERFORMANCE improvements over the 6, with the exception of the AF system, and as noted, that is not a big deal to a certain fairly large segment of shooters. And many would argue the lighter weight, GPS and WiFi more than offset 2 card slots.


----------



## dandaluzphotography

I made the right decision getting my 6D.  I love it.


----------

